# "Changes in store for the Blazers" in today's Oregonian



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.oregonlive.com/sports/oregonian/index.ssf?/base/sports/1084881408205370.xml

I thought it was interesting how Nash mentions trading for Ray Allen, and a "big name" shooting guard is mention in the headline, but D.Anderson's future isnt discussed once.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

The Shareef trade is the key. If we can use him to get the good shooting guard we need, then we can use the 2 draft picks and free-agent signings to fill in the gaps. The team should look significantly different (and better) next year!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I agree, if one of our PF's (+ filler if needed) can be exchanged big for small to get the elite SG we need. The draft and FA market will be just as you say. Fill in the missing pieces.

Well said TH

crossing my fingers as we speak...


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

thanks for posting......a very interesting and intriguing article.

I, for one, would LOVE to see Sabonis play with Darius Miles, and (if we can pull it off) Ray Allen.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

if Nash could land ray allen I will be a happy guy


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> "It's exciting," Nash said Monday. "I think we have significant options in the free agent market, and we have identified that we probably have an extra front-court player to trade, and that we will be aggressive in trying to make the best of those opportunities. I think we are in a much better position to improve the team than we were last year at this time."


Gotta LOVE that quote. The frontcourt player is obvious, but being aggressive in free agency? Very nice.

Let's hope Nash can follow through with his plans...

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

and its nice to hear a Gm with some enthusiam....... and a plan (wish). Whether he can pull it off or not is another story to be told.


----------



## Skelton (May 18, 2003)

I wonder if Sabonis is the preferred MLE candidate for next year. 

Would you rent Sabonis for one last season with it, or try to snag Brent Barry?

Me? I'm too nostalgic to say no to Sabas. I would absolutely LOVE to see him play backup C with the squad we'll be looking at next season.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Nash says he wants to sign our two first round picks, two free agents AND Sabonis! I know Sabonis in particular is a longshot but, for the sake of arguement, let's assume he can sign all of these players, where is he going to put them? How many of our current players are we going to have to get rid of to make room for all of the new players? Which ones?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerboy30</b>!
> thanks for posting......a very interesting and intriguing article.
> 
> I, for one, would LOVE to see Sabonis play with Darius Miles, and (if we can pull it off) Ray Allen.


You and me both. Remember, Damon absolutely LOVES playing with Sabas as well. Sabas would be good for about a quarter a game. But yea, Sabas behind the back to Dmiles for the dunk would be a regular occurance.


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

i'd be happy to get rid of Gill, Cook, Woods, Ferguson, and Valdimir. I guess Dickau as well. 

That clears out 6 guys that did not make significant contributions to our team last year.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Well we could lose Gill, Cook, Stepania & Ferguson tomorrow and not loose any sleep about it IMO. That covers two first round draft picks and a MLE FA signee and anothe FA or 2nd round pick. 

What I am curious about is what Nash intentions are with SAR. From this article it appears that he is targeting trading SAR for a veteran type player, and not for a high draft pick or to move up in the draft. I wonder what players he thinks are attainable for SAR? I got the impression that Ray Allen was brought up by Quick and Nash just responded to it.

Does it mean he doesn't want to move up in the draft per se? Or that he is unwilling to baragin SAR to move up? I wonder what they have up their sleeve.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

What do you guys think about the mentioning of the Blazers signing J.Barry, Giricek, and S.Jackson???

I like the idea of signing Giricek and especially Jackson... but NOT J.Barry.

I was surprised there was no mention of trying to get W.Person back.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JohnnyCash</b>!
> What do you guys think about the mentioning of the Blazers signing J.Barry, Giricek, and S.Jackson???
> 
> I like the idea of signing Giricek and especially Jackson... but NOT J.Barry.
> ...


my sources within the team tell me they have given up on the idea of re-signing him.

(smoke screen)


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

I would be all for trying to get J. Barry. He is a guy that will lay it all on the court, every single night. He's similar to Patterson in that respect, plus, he's a pretty good shooter. 

If we somehow got Allen, and Anderson was gone, I would LOVE to have J. Barry as the backup to Allen.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I wouldnt give up on qyntel woods yet , I wouldnt mind getting a Stephen Jackson


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> Gotta LOVE that quote. The frontcourt player is obvious, but being aggressive in free agency? Very nice.
> 
> Let's hope Nash can follow through with his plans...


Yeah, after our discussion here recently about the financial state of the Blazers, it's nice to hear Nash talk about being active in the FA market.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> Nash says he wants to sign our two first round picks, two free agents AND Sabonis! I know Sabonis in particular is a longshot but, for the sake of arguement, let's assume he can sign all of these players, where is he going to put them? How many of our current players are we going to have to get rid of to make room for all of the new players? Which ones?


Well, Nash doesn't say that he wants to sign 2 free agents, it's Quick that points out that Portland has two large exceptions to sign free agents (although he's wrong about the amounts) (and wrong about the day that free agents can be signed) (and wrong to suggest that the first round pick from Memphis might not be #23) (and wrong to say that serious trade talks cannot begin until July).

My guess is that "being active in the FA market" means re-signing Miles (who is a FA) and trying to sign one other major player - something along the lines of Barry or Jackson or perhaps Giricek. If those don't work out, then maybe bring in Person.

I would also guess that Charlotte would select one of the 3 backup PG's in the expansion draft, leaving two out of the list of Dickau, Cook and Gill.

That would bring the roster to 15, assuming that Stepania follows through on what is suspected and opts out:

SAR
Stoudamire
Ratliff 
Davis
Anderson
Patterson 
Randolph
Woods
Outlaw
The two backup PG's that Charlotte does not select
The two first round draft picks
A re-signed Miles
A free agent acquisition

Then, if Sabonis decided to return, then I would expect the Blazers to cut either Cook or Gill (whose contracts are not guaranteed) to open up a roster spot for the big man.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

You forgot a potential 2nd round pick as well. Assuming of course, Nash opts to go away from the "Euro stashing" of his predecessor. I think POR could get a useful player in the 2nd round.

Regardless though, POR could absorb 3 draft picks and 2 free agents if they had to.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Quick isn't so good with the "facts", is he?

Oh well, that's all good journalism is, right? Pulling crap off the top of your head that you think you heard somewhere? You don't have to research and double check things...


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Ideally:

Brent Barry/Damon Stoudamire, Sebastian Telfair
Ray Allen, Brent Barry, Wes Person, Qyntel Woods
Darius Miles, Ruben Patterson/Luke Jackson
Zach Randolph, Dale Davis, Travis Outlaw
Theo Ratliff, Arvydas Sabonis, Dale Davis

IR: Derek Anderson

That would give us the perfect balance of youth versus experience. 

Summer league team:

Qyntel Woods
Luke Jackson,
Travis Outlaw
Sebastian Telfair
Nezad Sinanovic

3 pt lineup:

Brent Barry,
Ray Allen
Luke Jackson
Zach Randolph
Arvydas Sabonis

Fast Lineup:

Damon Stoudamire
Darius Miles
Ruben Patterson
Travis Outlaw
Theo Ratliff

Defensive Lineup:

Brent Barry
Ruben Patterson
Darius Miles
Theo Ratliff
Arvydas Sabonis


----------



## Skelton (May 18, 2003)

With that lineup (wistful sigh), there would definitely be no place for DA. Is he just about untradeable?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

We've got two first round draft picks and one second round draft pick, three valuable soon-to-be-expiring contracts (SAR, Damon and Dale), an expendable 20/8 power forward, the MLE exception and the million dollar exception, PLUS all of Paul Allen's vast amounts of dough. 

we've got the best possible center and forward we're likely to lay our hands on. (Randolph or SAR and Ratliff) 

Paul Allen loves Miles, so you know he's coming back. 

you add all that up and I just can't conceive of a circumstance where the worst starting SG in the Western Conference still has his job. 

I don't think we can trade DA. who would want him? but his days as a 35 mpg starter on the Blazers (and likely the NBA) are over.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> Well, Nash doesn't say that he wants to sign 2 free agents, it's Quick that points out that Portland has two large exceptions to sign free agents (although he's wrong about the amounts) (and wrong about the day that free agents can be signed) (and wrong to suggest that the first round pick from Memphis might not be #23) (and wrong to say that serious trade talks cannot begin until July).


Don't forget Quick is also wrong about the odds of getting the first pick (Quick said 0.06%, but it is really 0.6%). Quality control is really lacking. Have you ever heard one of the CSL guys ask Jason a basic cap question? He usually avoids it or makes something up. I'm surprised he has lasted that long with the Oregonian. He must have pictures of somebody.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Seriously, you'd think the beat writer for an NBA team would know a little bit more about the league...

It's not like he has to cover 4 pro teams or anything...


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

At this stage in the game, I don't see Arvydas returning, although the Blazer fan in me would love to see it happen.

I would love to have the Bobcats take someone like DA off the Blazers hands, but I don't think they will do that.

Hell, if Arvydas does return, I'd almost rather he play SG... Hey, he'd have a height advantage over his defender, and at least he can shoot!

Heh heh heh...

(Please don't take my comment about Sabonis playing the 2 completely serious.)


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> Hell, if Arvydas does return, I'd almost rather he play SG... Hey, he'd have a height advantage over his defender, and at least he can shoot!
> 
> Heh heh heh...
> ...


He can't be much worse than DA!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Samuel</b>!
> Ideally:
> 
> Brent Barry/Damon Stoudamire, Sebastian Telfair?
> ...



I like having those 16 players but the league will only let us have 15. But the roster does look nice.


I would suggest to seal the deal with Seattle. Do a sign and trade Rahim + DA for Allen + Barry

This gets us back to 15 players


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> I wonder if Sabonis is the preferred MLE candidate for next year.
> 
> Would you rent Sabonis for one last season with it, or try to snag Brent Barry?


As I recall, didn't Sabonis get $3 million this past year as part of some little known guarantee in his contract? If so, might that mean the team still has Bird rights or something similar for next year and wouldn't have to use the MLE on him? Just a thought.

Dan


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkap</b>!
> 
> As I recall, didn't Sabonis get $3 million this past year as part of some little known guarantee in his contract? If so, might that mean the team still has Bird rights or something similar for next year and wouldn't have to use the MLE on him? Just a thought.
> 
> Dan


Sabonis' contract was for $7 million, but only $3 million was guaranteed. So, when the Blazers waived him, they only had to pay him that $3 million.

Also, when they waived him in August, they lost Bird rights on him. So, in order to sign him, they would have to use another exception - MLE, Million Dollar or minimum salary.

However, I have to say that I don't expect Sabas to ever play in the NBA again.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Ah well, it was worth a [hook] shot.

Dan


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that would make Barry's contract as big as DA's; are you sure he's worth that much?


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Samuel</b>!
> 
> that would make Barry's contract as big as DA's; are you sure he's worth that much?


Actually, Barry's contract could be as small as $5.4 million in the first year and the 2 for 2 swap could still work under the Assigned Player Exception (the 115%+$100,000 rule).


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, Barry's contract could be as small as $5.4 million in the first year and the 2 for 2 swap could still work under the Assigned Player Exception (the 115%+$100,000 rule).


Let us just hope that they have it in them to do us such a kind deed


----------

